# Spanish Wines



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

When I'm in the superb Pepe Le Sal supermarket in Moraira I spend an eternity selecting bottles of wine. A good safe selection is an Albali Reserva costing around 3 Euros, our usual UK supermarket sells it at £5.99 and often discounts it by half. I tend to look for Rioja's when in Spain but other than the Albali I find it a bit hit and miss.

What are your recommendations of wines priced up to say, 5 Euros? We like dry peppery wines if we can get them but Spanish labeling leaves much to be desired (A pimienta seco is easy enough to spot if they would only put it on the bottle). So what do you guys drink with your meals? Or more to the point, what do you eat with your drink?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I always get my wine from my friend, Antonio, who runs a guesthouse cum Roman bath in Banos de Mula, Murcia. It's organic and comes in sweet and dry......boy, it's to die for!!!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi there,

We prefer the Albarino wines - Carasvinas is a good one.

Regards, Dave


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

I´m a serious red wine drinker (for my heart!), current choice is from Lidl, Barceliño 2.99E, Navara Mezquiriz, Tempranillo/Cabernet Sauvignon Crianza 2003 2.59€ and most reds from the Ribera del Douro region are good.
I don´t like Valdepeñas (associated with cheap plonk) like Vina Albali and Los Molinos.
And Rioja seems to have destroyed its own reputation by producing too much cheap stuff (overproducing) so go for a Crianza or Reserva there.
I normally pay 3€ and up for a drinkable red. Makro, by the way used to have odds & sods from South America/Australia/Sth africa at good prices. Regards Rob
PS, If you cannot afford a wine cooler keep the bot. in the fridge, take it out, leave for 20 mins, nothing worse than red wine at 28 degrees!.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I usually go for Crianza and reserva rioja
At Carrefour I regularly buy Enterizo Reserva though as its often on offer 3 for 2 which brings it well under €3


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

We get our wine as often as not from
Maset del Lleó ,Tienda de vinos , cavas y complementos , Entrega a domicilio 902 200 250 . Vinos y cavas , Vins i cavas,tienda de vinos barcelona , tienda de vinos Madrid , tienda de vinos
Free home delivery - to us anyway. 

That or village rough at a €1/litre (bring your own bottle etc).

Rob - Tsk what you need is a BODEGA


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> We get our wine as often as not from
> Maset del Lleó ,Tienda de vinos , cavas y complementos , Entrega a domicilio 902 200 250 . Vinos y cavas , Vins i cavas,tienda de vinos barcelona , tienda de vinos Madrid , tienda de vinos
> Free home delivery - to us anyway.
> 
> ...


Good bodega's appear to be a thing of the past on the Costa Blanca. There used to be a great one in old Calpe town (nearly 30 years ago). It's still there but now sells crap on a pile it high, sell it cheap basis.

I once had a little book with recommendations and probable prices, do they still print them? I once spotted a bottle of port in the Calpe bodega recommended in the book, it cost a staggering £5.00 but was great, I noticed an identical bottle in the airport shop at £25.00.

Chris, going back over 40 years you could get wine from the wood in wine cellars, it cost 2 pesatas for a large glass, happy days.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

About a year ago our bank invited us out to lunch, (by train, up in the hills behind Gibraltar), A lovely lunch in a small hotel and the wines were local, made by a Swedish man who had established a vineyard nearby,
The vino was excelent, the red (gorgeous) was made from the Tempranillo grape which surprised me. I´ve never seen his wine in the shops but you can visit him with tapas & tastings all arranged. This is his website. Rob
Enkvist Wines


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

crookesey said:


> Good bodega's appear to be a thing of the past on the Costa Blanca.


 No I meant one in your own house.


----------

